# Cutting Board Wood?



## RAS323 (May 16, 2009)

I really don't know where to post this but since you guys make things out of wood, I'll ask here. 

What type of wood do you use to make a cutting board--as in the kitchen for slicing things. Would oak work? I don't want wood in my food.

Thanks


----------



## redprospector (May 16, 2009)

My wife's dad made her one of Ponderosa Pine in the 60's. She's still using it.

When I had a shop, Maple seemed to be the choice of my customer's.

Andy


----------



## devonhubb (May 16, 2009)

I believe that woods with a closed cell structure would be the safest, like white oak and maple. They would not be as prone to harbor microscopic food particles. 

But.........I've seen (and used) walnut cutting boards. And walnut is an open cell wood. Never had a problem. 

Seems like I remember someone telling me that maple was one of the few woods that does not have any flavor

I dunno...........take all of my advice with a grain of salt.


----------



## gink595 (May 16, 2009)

I remember in high school we had to make a cutting board for mom and such, but I lived with my dad and he didn't cook much so it never got used. But anyhow I remember something about not using Walnut... I believe mine was made out of maple and oak maybe even some cherry.


----------



## RAS323 (May 16, 2009)

Doesn't cherry (Black) have cyanide in it? Or it that just in the bark? I remember not to use it, cooking hot dogs or marshmellows.


----------



## smilin possum (May 16, 2009)

I've used Maple with good results. It's hard and strong and close cell, seasons well and last for a long time.


----------



## BobL (May 17, 2009)

Just about all wood is naturally antibacterial. In tests done between plastic and wood, wood was superior in minimizing bacterial growth. Some people are allergic to some woods but the amount that is transferred when cooking is very low. There are many much higher risk factors when cooking than worrying about the wood in the chopping board.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (May 17, 2009)

lol........ lol...... sorry cAnt help but laugh at this post. any wood will work...its a cutting board lol.................. LOL


----------



## Backwoods (May 17, 2009)

I like to use Madrone for cutting boards, as it dose not show the knife marks. You do have to sharpen your knives a bit more when using it. Just use vinegar or bleach to clean them with and use three separate boards. One for meats, one for fish, and one for vegetables. Softer woods are more prone to having a splinter cut off then the harder woods are.


----------



## RAS323 (May 17, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> lol........ lol...... sorry cAnt help but laugh at this post. any wood will work...its a cutting board lol.................. LOL




I'm glad I could amuse you. Thanks for your help, its much appreciated-I guess you're saying all wood is the same?


----------



## lmbeachy (May 17, 2009)

BobL said:


> Just about all wood is naturally antibacterial. In tests done between plastic and wood, wood was superior in minimizing bacterial growth. Some people are allergic to some woods but the amount that is transferred when cooking is very low. There are many much higher risk factors when cooking than worrying about the wood in the chopping board.



BobL is right on. It amazes me that they still use plastic fo cutting boards. I guess people have just been sold on the idea.


----------



## DRB (May 17, 2009)

I used birch. I have had the board for about ten year and it gets used every day. Birch works good for me.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (May 17, 2009)

I don't think it's a dumb question. The ancient Hawaiians liked koa for serving because it doesn't impart any flavors to the food. Kiawe works well but is real hard. I have been selling a lot of both of these. There are some woods I wouldn't use.


----------



## TreePointer (May 17, 2009)

RAS323 said:


> Doesn't cherry (Black) have cyanide in it? Or it that just in the bark? I remember not to use it, cooking hot dogs or marshmellows.



My understanding of black cherry is that a compound in the leaves may form cyanide when the leaves are damaged or decay. That's why ranchers cut them down where their livestock graze. Extract from the bark has been used for making cough syrup. I sold black cherry boards (and others) when I worked for a kitchen supply store years ago.


----------



## dancan (May 17, 2009)

BobL said:


> Just about all wood is naturally antibacterial. In tests done between plastic and wood, wood was superior in minimizing bacterial growth. Some people are allergic to some woods but the amount that is transferred when cooking is very low. There are many much higher risk factors when cooking than worrying about the wood in the chopping board.



What BobL said .


----------



## hazard (May 17, 2009)

I make like 10-20 a year. I use white oak, hickory, purpleheart, walnut and maple so far


----------



## woodshop (May 25, 2009)

BobL said:


> Just about all wood is naturally antibacterial. In tests done between plastic and wood, wood was superior in minimizing bacterial growth. Some people are allergic to some woods but the amount that is transferred when cooking is very low. There are many much higher risk factors when cooking than worrying about the wood in the chopping board.



This is exactly what my research and practical experience has shown me. Wood is naturally antibacterial to a point, and easily more so than any plastic, which once nicked and has little grooves and valleys is perfect for harboring bad bacteria that stays there till you dunk it in bleach. Try convincing people at shows of this though... most look at you like you are trying to sell them wooden cutting boards in spite of the fact that they have "heard" that salmonella and such "live" in wood... which is ridiculous.

Nature of the beast.


----------



## harrygrey382 (May 30, 2009)

woodshop said:


> This is exactly what my research and practical experience has shown me. Wood is naturally antibacterial to a point, and easily more so than any plastic, which once nicked and has little grooves and valleys is perfect for harboring bad bacteria that stays there till you dunk it in bleach. Try convincing people at shows of this though... most look at you like you are trying to sell them wooden cutting boards in spite of the fact that they have "heard" that salmonella and such "live" in wood... which is ridiculous.
> 
> Nature of the beast.


+1 to BobL too - as always, wood wins! My Dad's a ktichen designer and has been campaigning about this issue for years. He does a lot of shows and people do take persuading, including his clients. He's opened lot of people's eyes but it's just so stupid and stubborn the way the catering industry sticks with that germ-breeding plastic.

On the wood choice - european beech is a popular choice (stable, close grained). I've been using oak and chestnut for quite a few years. One thing to watch with these (and others) is when you wash them, for quite a while they leech tanin everywhere - making for lots of black stains! Dad's a big fan of (red?) cherry end grain chopping blocks


----------

